# The Golden Catch, Action-thriller



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-thrillers

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch
#21 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Roger Weston says:
1. The Golden Catch
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch
#33 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch
#28 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#5 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch
#28 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch

#46 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review:
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch
#64 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


3.  The Recruiter
#6 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > Men's Adventure

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2. The Assassin's Wife
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

_The Assassin's Wife _only 99¢ on Kindle!

3. _The Recruiter_
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > action thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2. The Assassin's Wife
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

_The Assassin's Wife _only 99¢ on Kindle!

3. _The Recruiter_
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2. The Assassin's Wife
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

_The Assassin's Wife _only 99¢ on Kindle!

3. _The Recruiter_
#5 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2. The Assassin's Wife
#8 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

_The Assassin's Wife _only 99¢ on Kindle!

3. _The Recruiter_
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#20 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


3.  The Recruiter
#6 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#9 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


3.  The Recruiter
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


3.  The Recruiter
#4 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. _The Golden Catch _ > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2. _The Recruiter_
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"

3. _The Assassin's Wife_
#14 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


2.  The Recruiter
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Assassin's Wife
#10 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

1. The Golden Catch > adventure thriller

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."


2.  The Recruiter
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"A rollicking good yarn!"


3.  The Assassin's Wife
#11 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

The Assassin's Wife only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
When an eccentric billionaire hires Jake Sands, a maritime history professor, to give a farewell speech for the Queen Mary's last voyage, in Long Beach, California, Jake readily accepts the offer, not knowing he will be wrapped up in a fatal plot for revenge that began with a disaster five times more deadly than the Titanic.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up.

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-thriller

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

*Fatal Return*
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-thrillers

The Golden Catch
"Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down..." 

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an action-packed weekend read? Check out:

*The Golden Catch*
"Sustains a high level of excitement throughout. High points are the globe-spanning story and the *exceptional* sea-based descriptions..."

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down..."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for a good weekend read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*
"Sustains a high level of excitement throughout. High points are the globe-spanning story and the *exceptional* sea-based descriptions...it bears comparison with Hammond Innes"

*Fatal Return*
"Roger Weston has penned another fast-paced, great...novel."

*The Recruiter*
"Great book, very very good action novel. This is one of those escapist novels that is hard to put down. Hope the author will stay with this character."

*The Assassin's Wife*
"Very exciting. Good story line. Well written. Action all the way. Good characters. Hard to put down."


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

An ex-CIA assassin seeking redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist, and a treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island.
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants.
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

"Provocative and intriguing" L. Fox

"The details of history, culture, and treasure are quite interesting, and make for a fascinating backdrop to this action-adventure."	--Livia Montana

"Exotic setting, fast pacing, coherent plot, and a strong protagonist."	P. Palmer

For anyone who can't get enough of Ludlum, Cussler, or Morrell - Check out *THE GOLDEN CATCH*.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Golden Catch'. Join Frank as he battles the Korean mafia from Alaska to Seoul-*The Golden Catch*

THE GOLDEN CATCH


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out *The Golden Catch*. From the Bering Sea of Alaska to the burial mounds of Korea, join Frank as he battles treasure-seeking mafia thugs and takes them down one by one.

*The Golden Catch*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced weekend read? Check out 'The Golden Catch'.

Join Frank as he battles the Korean mafia from the Bering Sea in Alaska to the burial mounds of S. Korea-*The Golden Catch*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out *The Golden Catch*:

From the Bering Sea of Alaska to the burial mounds of S. Korea, join Frank as takes down the Korean mafia one by one-*The Golden Catch*

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out *The Golden Catch*:

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

*The Golden Catch[/ http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? *

Check out *The Golden Catch*:

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out *The Golden Catch*:

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an action-packed read filled with history and suspense? Check out: 
*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family...until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of gold on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home.

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

Free with Amazon Prime

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an action-packed read filled with history and suspense? Check out: 
*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family...until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of gold on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home.

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."

Free with Amazon Prime

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out *The Golden Catch*:

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family. That is until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the Korean mafia one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out: *The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family. That is until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the Korean mafia one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Veteran's Day read? Check out: *THE GOLDEN CATCH*

Recent customer review:

* The Golden Catch* - amazing story with surprises and treasure from start to finish. August 25, 2013

I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry.....

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for an exciting fast-paced read?

Check out: *The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Traveling today? Need a good read to get you through? Check out this chilly thriller:

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Trouble is brewing on one of the most inhospitable and remote places on earth.

Review:
_I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry..... _

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Get it now for less than a cup of Joe


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Traveling today? Need a good read to get you through? Check out the chills in this thriller:*

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Trouble is brewing on one of the most inhospitable and remote places on earth.

Review:
_I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry..... _

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Get it now for less than a cup of Joe


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Traveling today? Need a good read? Check out this thriller:

*The Golden Catc*h http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Trouble is brewing on one of the most inhospitable and remote places on earth.

Review:
_I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry..... 
_
*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out this thriller:*

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Trouble is brewing on one of the most inhospitable and remote places on earth.

Review:
_I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry..... _

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Last day at 99 cents!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Need a good read? Check out this thriller:*

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Trouble is brewing on one of the most inhospitable and remote places on earth.

Review:
I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry.....

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? *

Check out: *The Golden Catch: An Action-Adventure Thriller*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family. That is until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the Korean mafia one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? *

Check out:* The Golden Catch: An Action-Adventure Thriller*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family. That is until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the Korean mafia one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting fast-paced read? *

*Check out: The Golden Catch: An Action-Adventure Thriller*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family. That is until the day the Korean mafia learns that Frank has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the Korean mafia one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Looking for an exciting action-packed read? Check out:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."
_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*On Kindle Countdown Deal*

Check out: *The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."
_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
*Only 99 cents through 4/24*
Always Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

​An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Like the sea? Read The Golden Catch.*

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

*The Golden Catch *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Read about WWII's forgotten battlefield in:

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Read about WWII's forgotten battlefield in:*

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"

"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a good Father's Day read? Check out:

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch*

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars *first really good book I've read in awhile* June 30, 2014

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws.
I would love a follow up book_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars *first really good book I've read in awhile *June 30, 2014

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars *first really good book I've read in awhile *June 30, 2014

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Amazon Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars *first really good book I've read in awhile* June 30, 2014

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Borrow with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

*5.0 out of 5 stars first really good book I've read in awhile June 30, 2014*

_"I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book."_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Borrow with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

*5.0 out of 5 stars first really good book I've read in awhile June 30, 2014*

_"I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book."_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Borrow with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars* first really good book I've read in awhile* June 30, 2014

_"I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book."
_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

5.0 out of 5 stars_* first really good book I've read in awhile*_ June 30, 2014

_"I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book."_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

*5.0 out of 5 stars first really good book I've read in awhile *June 30, 2014

_"I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book."_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Review:

*5.0 out of 5 stars first really good book I've read in awhile* June 30, 2014

_"I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book."_

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Free with Prime
Borrow with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch*

*FREE* until 12/28/14

Ex-assassin Frank Murdoch lives a low-profile life on a remote Alaskan island with his family....until the day the Korean mafia learns that he has discovered a cache of golden artifacts on the wind-swept archipelago he calls home. Now Frank is forced to take down the invading thugs one by one.

_"The book is a good adventure and was really about surviving against dreadful odds. I like the writing style and the characters were generally well drawn so a real thumbs up!"_

_"I really enjoyed this book. Got me to the edge of my seat from the very beginning and kept me there. If you enjoy reading about sunken Japanese ships complete with old Japanese supplies from WWII, ancient treasures, volcanic caves with ancient korean battle carvings on the walls and I won't tell you what else for fear of disclosing too much of the story, then this is a must read. Kept me going all the way through the book. This is a real, honest edge of your seat read from start to finish. Grab it. You won't be sorry....."_

*The Golden Catch* http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Catch-Roger-Weston-ebook/dp/B004YTI1UY/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
*FREE*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*First really good book I've read in awhile*
_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws.
I would love a follow up book_

*A Real Catch*
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*First really good book I've read in awhile*
_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

*A Real Catch*
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._
*
THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*First really good book I've read in awhile*
_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

*A Real Catch*
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish_.

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Ex-Assassin Frank Murdoch has retreated to a remote island in the Aleutian island chain in Alaska to get away from it all. Now working as a crab fisherman and sheep farmer he is finally at peace, that is until the day his son discovers ancient treasure on his land. Only problem is Mok Don, Korean chaebol leader by day, mafia thug at night, has been looking for these missing artifacts for decades. When Frank enlists the help of Abby Sinclair, a beautiful archaeologist, a chain of events is started that culminates with non-stop action on the rocky shores and cold mountains of Kiska Island. The explosive climax in the middle of the Bering Sea will keep you reading late into the night.

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
A Frank Murdoch Action-Adventure


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ex-Assassin Frank Murdoch has retreated to a remote island in the Aleutian island chain in Alaska to get away from it all. Now working as a crab fisherman and sheep farmer he is finally at peace, that is until the day his son discovers ancient treasure on his land. Only problem is Mok Don, Korean chaebol leader by day, mafia thug at night, has been looking for these missing artifacts for decades. When Frank enlists the help of Abby Sinclair, a beautiful archaeologist, a chain of events is started that culminates with non-stop action on the rocky shores and cold mountains of Kiska Island. The explosive climax in the middle of the Bering Sea will keep you reading late into the night.*

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
A Frank Murdoch Action-Adventure


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

_THE GOLDEN CATCH _http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love*.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile
_
_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch
_
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish.
_
*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Check out new price


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch
_
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book
_
_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited
Free with Prime


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

A Real Catch

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love*.

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*
_
First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?
*
_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_
_
I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish.
_
*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Available on Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?
_
First really good book I've read in awhile_
_
I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

A Real Catch

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._
*
THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Read for free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller*

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_
_
I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_
_
Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller*
Read for free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Read for free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish.
_
*THE GOLDEN CATCH* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI1UY
Read for free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller*

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. 
*
*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile
__
I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch
_
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller*
Read for free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?
*
_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_
_
Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller
*Read for free with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller * https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043

*Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love. *

*An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?*

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_
_
Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?

_First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch_

_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043

Frank Murdoch lives on a remote private island in Alaska, drawn there by its peace and isolation. There he finds a secret, unearthed from a cave sealed for seven decades. His historical research attracts Abby Sinclair, a lovely archaeologist. But it also catches the attention of Mok Don, chaebol leader and Korean Mafia kingpin. Frank Murdoch-crab fisherman and ex-CIA assassin-is back on his island with Abby, but Mok Don is closing in. Now the island's peace and quiet is threatened by the clash of one man's greed and another's love.

An ex-CIA assassin who seeks redemption. 
A beautiful archaeologist. 
A treasure hoard on a remote Alaskan island. 
A Korean billionaire who unleashes his ruthless killers to get what he wants. 
Can a Bering Sea crab fisherman use survival skills from his past to save his friends and son?
_
First really good book I've read in awhile_

_I liked all the central characters, and especially the main one, Frank. He was not an amazingly good man, and he had deep flaws. I would love a follow up book_

_A Real Catch
_
_Roger Weston did a great job in putting this story together. It is very fast paced, and full of action from start to finish._

*The Golden Catch: A Thriller* https://www.amazon.com/dp/1506145043


----------

